# Stance



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Having it duck stance helps with riding switch for me.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*set your own standards*

Typically 15* -9* is duck or 12* -6* etc...

But it's anatomically different for everyone. I ride 30* 15* and I ride switch better than most. But my skeleton has been beat into this asymmetrically proficient stance from decades of abuse. I have a better healside turn because I can project my hip into each turn were as a duck stance rider will "turtle out" Watch skiers who hit everything switch, look how cocked they are. You don't have to be duck to ride switch well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

It mostly just has to do with comfort. I've been riding 15/-15 for a long time, but I've always had problems with my ankle and calf getting really sore on my front leg. I recently decreased the angle on my front to 12 and left the back at -15 and it feels so much better.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

It's slightly more natural to face forward--which is what those binding angles do. Think about riding a skateboard. On the flip side, duck is best for switch because riding backwards doesn't then feel quite so... backwards.

A lot of Europeans learn with 18/0. I know when I started the first question was: regular or goofy. That immediately determined my binding angles!


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

Well should i keep it at 15/-15 or maybe go to like 15/-12 or 18/-12


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

If it's comfortable, I wouldn't change it.


----------



## TomNZ (Aug 10, 2009)

The way I understand it is; bigger angles (especially the front angle) give you more "leverage" over the board to initiate turns, but bigger angles also put your body into more unnatural (and therefore uncomfortable) postures. You have to find a balance where you are comfortable and not getting fatigued, but still able to make turns easily and naturally. If you're comfortable with 15/-15 then I'd stick with it. For a while I rode with 18/0, but would be constantly getting a sore front leg. Switching to 15/-9 made a world of difference - and helped with my switch .


----------



## tottelias (Feb 1, 2010)

i ride +17/-15 and its a good stance for me, and i also have the widest stance possible on nitro markus keller 2010


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I recently switched from 15/-12 to 18/-15. I needed wider angles but 18/-18 would be too wide and 15/-15 would be too narrow. If I had Burton ICS then I might choose to do 16/-16 or something like that.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I ride 24/-6. As others have said, it's about comfort. My ballet plie-ing friend likes to ride with wider angles than I do just 'cause she's used to it. I also like having my forward angle higher than the back foot because I like the way my board responds more.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

i ride 12/-12 and it's easier on my knees that 15/-15


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

One thing you should try to do when messing with Stance angles is to also consider the width of your stance as well. I noticed that after playing around with various ducked out angles I just couldn't get comfortable as I wanted. when I started to mess with Stance width and Binding angles I found a sweet spot. 24" wide with 18, -18 angles worked well for me on one board/binding set-up(Twin/shorter board). On another board that had a different shape(Directional) i had to dial it back to 23.5" and 18, -15.


----------

